# Resistencias en gate de Mosfet



## fly (Abr 30, 2008)

Tengo una duda, si los mosfet supuestamente son controlados por tensión, por que llevan una resistencia en su puerta? Gracias.


----------



## xengu (Abr 30, 2008)

Estas en lo cierto, los mosfet-s son dispositivos controlados en en tensión. Aun así, para poder enceder y apagar los mosfet-s es necesario cargar ciertas capacidades parasitas de puerta. Mediante la resistencia de puerta determinas la velocidad de carga de estas capacidades de puerta controlando a su vez la velocidad de conmutación del semiconductor


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

Te puedo comentar algunas porque si y una porque no:

1) El MOSFET posee una capacidad de Gate alta, que puede sobrecargar al dispositivo de exitacion en altas frecuencias si este no es capaz de entregar la corriente necesaria. 
2) Se puede colocar para protejer al dispositivo que lo exita ante un cortocircuito del MOSFET.
3) Si esta combinada con un zener u otra resistencia limita la tension aplicada a Gate a valores seguros para el MOSFET.


En lo respecto al funcionamineto del MOSFET incluir una resistencia en serie con gate es malo (Sobre todo a altas frecuencias) ya que deforma la forma de onda al agregar una constante de tiempo de carga (Resistencia serie y capacitancia de gate), esto trae aparejado que el MOSFET trabaje (Durante el encendido y el apagado) en la zona lineal, disipando mas calor.


----------



## jose bilbo (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola, alguien me puede dar los pasos para sacar el valor aproximado de la resistencia de gate (Rg), he visto en algunos circuitos que casi siempre esta entre 20-25 Ohm, pero como puedo calcularla¿?
Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## kiran (Nov 16, 2018)

Buenas,

Estoy diseñando un circuito el cual lo activo con un mosfet de canal N en concreto IRF1407,  la fuente con la que funciona el dispositivo  es variable tiene unos rangos de 12-18v,  la carga que tengo conectada  es de unos 15A al drain del mosfet, ¿como puedo calcular la resistencia del gate, para proteger un poco mi Mosfet, aunque los valores se ecuentran entre -20 y 20v para el disparo de la puerta, también la necesito para que cuando se desconecte la fuente el mosfet se reinicie. .?datasheet irf1407.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 16, 2018)

Hola...Falta esquema en el cual basarse para dar respuestas certeras...por lo que entiendo de lo que describes lo que puedes usar es un diodo zener de 15V entre el G-S y te aseguras que no sobrepase dicha tensión de Gate.

Re-inicio de mosfet es la primera vez que veo dicho termino, no se a que te refieres.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 16, 2018)

Hola, me parece que estás mezclando algunas cosas. Con que estás disparando el MOSFET? Esquema.
1ro. En un MOSFET se aplica la fórmula de transconductancia que es g=Id/Vgs, de ésta forma se conoce la tensión Vgs necesaria para una corriente Id dada. Lo importante es no superar la Vgs máxima!
La resistencia de entrada en el gate, es muy pequeña, ya que prácticamente no hay circulación de corriente por la misma.
Por otro lado para proteger un MOSFET, primero hay que conocer la naturaleza de la carga, por ejem. si es inductiva, se deberán añadir los amortiguadores y filtros que correspondan.
Lo que debes monitorear además es, la corriente de drenador, puedes implementar una resistencia SHUNT.


----------



## kiran (Nov 16, 2018)

Buenas, ahora no puedo subir el esquema pero seria en el drain la carga de 15 el source a tierra y en el gate los 12-18v, con reiniciar me refiero a que el mosfet, al quitar la fuente se abra deje de conducir


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 16, 2018)

Si al MOSFET le quitas la tensión Vgs, deja de conducir. Pero tienes que asegurar que el GATE esté aterrizado mediante alguna resistencia pull...
Para asegurar que abra.


----------



## kiran (Nov 16, 2018)

Vale, eso es lo que ando buscando, y como calculo la resistencia pull, la carga es resistiva.¿ Si pongo el cener para proteger me hace falta la resistencia pull?


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 16, 2018)

Puedes usar las dos cosas a la vez pero sin circuito no sabemos como manejas al TR....en general la R entre G-S se coloca para que descargue la capacidad del G_S y se apague el Mosfet y que no afecte(o lo menos posible) el encendido del mismo.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2018)

Probá con 4k7 de Gate a masa


----------



## kiran (Nov 17, 2018)

Buenas, ya tengo el esquema, seria algo así, en el gate ahora tengo 12v fijos de entrada la load son 12v a 15A, como podría calcular la resistencia pull down, he probado con 4,7 pero al accionar se enciende y se apaga de continuo. 1

UN SALUDO


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2018)

Si tenés 12 V contínuos en el Gate  no podés apagarlo con pull down*, por favor un diagrama completo !*


----------



## kiran (Nov 17, 2018)

Perdón DOSMETROS, falta dibujar en el gate un pulsador, el cual acciona el mosfet, los 12v no son continuos,

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés 12 V contínuos en el Gate  no podés apagarlo con pull down*, por favor un diagrama completo !*


Me adhiero a la petición.


kiran dijo:


> Perdón DOSMETROS, falta dibujar en el gate un pulsador, el cual acciona el mosfet, los 12v no son continuos,
> 
> Un saludo y gracias


Sigo sin poder adivinar. Pon el esquema completo y así dejamos de imaginar.


----------



## kiran (Nov 17, 2018)

Adjunto el diagrama completo perdonad por el dibujo pero no tengo el programa en este PC, el esquema de la load no lo tengo.

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2018)

Ese diodo no puede estar ahí de esa maneraLimita la tensión en la puerta a su tensión directa, aparte de que o se quema o quema a la fuente o baja la tensión del punto "12V " si no es una fuente


----------



## kiran (Nov 17, 2018)

Buenas, es el diodo led del  pulsador, aunque lo quite la resistencia pull down sigue si funcionar.  Arranca pero se para.


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 17, 2018)

kiran dijo:


> he probado con 4,7 pero al accionar se enciende y se apaga de continuo. 1



¿Lo que quieres es que cuando pulses una vez el pulsado quede encendido y al pulsarlo nuevamente se apague?
Si es así debes buscar un circuito latch, son fáciles de hacer y no llevan muchos componentes, en caso contrario la resistencia serie no hace falta y la resistencia pull down  coloca la que dice @DOSMETROS, y quita el zener también.


Perdón no vi que el diodo era un LED


----------



## kiran (Nov 17, 2018)

Lo que quiero exactamente, es que al pulsar el pulsador se encienda, y al desconectar la corriente, se apague pero el mosfet, no guarde la memoria de enclavamiento, lo que me pasa es que al conectar la fuente nuevamente, se enciende ya directamente, sin necesidad de accionar el botón.


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 17, 2018)

Si quieres que se enclave al pulsar el botón, podrías poner un scr, pero no es normal que al encender quede encendido el mosfet, si tiene la resistencia de pull down, debe de quedar apagado, hasta que le llegue los 12v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2018)

kiran dijo:


> lo que me pasa es que al conectar la fuente nuevamente, se enciende ya directamente, sin necesidad de accionar el botón



*Diagrama completo de todo eso por favor ! Segundo pedido . . . *


----------



## pandacba (Nov 17, 2018)

Un Mosfet no es un SCR, estos si una vez disparados continúan conduciendo hasta que se quita la alimentación.
Un mosfet necesita como todo transistor señal en su gate durante todo el periodo de conducción, luego necesita ser apagado.
Que lamentable todo el mundo se quiere casar con los mosfet, no saben utilizar un Bjt y quieren hacer maravillas con este, para hacer un uso adecuado del mismo hay que estudiar, eso implica leer la teoría de funcionamiento de los mismos, si no terminan ocurriendo cosas como estas


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 17, 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo @pandacba, todos creen que un Mosfet es una pieza de magia negra y creen que es lo mejor de lo mejor, pero cuando lo usan, sin haber leído absolutamente nada acerca de ellos, se estrellan porque no saben como hacerlo funcionar correctamente.
En este caso me parece que lo mejor es usar un scr, pulsa el botón, se enclava y al quitar la tensión se apaga todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2018)

Es bastante común que quieran usar al pobre Mosfet cómo un interruptor autoenclavado en la capacidad parásita del Gate . . .

Y si bien se puede hacer , ésto no es eterno , es por un rato nada más. . .  para alguna aplicación medio infantil, de experimentación , pero nada serio.

Si no presenta el diagrama , éste post


----------



## kiran (Nov 19, 2018)

Buenas, he escogido el mosfet, porque no tengo espacio suficiente para poner un gran disipador, si es verdad que para esta aplicación un SRC, funcionaría mejor, ¿Para esos amperios, tendré SRC que se encuentren fácil, para disipar esa potencia y no tener que poner un gran difusor.?
Respecto al diagrama, es que he colocado antes, ya que la carga son aparatos comerciales y no tengo sus diagramas.


----------



## cubiviman (Jul 4, 2020)

Buenos días amigos,

estoy diseñando un circuito muy básico, en el que quiero alimentar una carga de 60V (no más de 1,5A) controlada con un ESP32. Tengo diseñado este circuito, pero no se si están bien calculadas las resistencias y el zenner.



Como se puede ver, el ESP32 activa un opto 4N25 que a su vez hace de driver del MOSFET. 

¿podría alguien decirme si la elección del zenner y valor de las resistencias es correcto?

Muchas gracias de antemano
Saludos!


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 4, 2020)

Tienes el MOSFET al revés, de resto creo que está bien.
La resistencia de 4.7k está muy elevada, colócale 10 Ohm o menos, no hace falta realmente.


----------



## cubiviman (Jul 4, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Tienes el MOSFET al revés, de resto creo que está bien.
> La resistencia de 4.7k está muy elevada, colócale 10 Ohm o menos, no hace falta realmente.


Si, me he dado cuenta luego que tenia gate y source al revés. Perfecto, bajare un poco la 4k7. Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 4, 2020)

Hola, el MOSFET trabajará en alta fcia. o sólo ON/OFF?
Recuerda que cuándo el optoacoplador no conduzca, tendrá entre C-E, 60V, verifica en la hoja de datos si puede soportar.
El Diodo Zener tiene que mantener un umbral inferior al Vgs max.
Si dicho MOSFET trabaja sólo cómo ON/OFF, puede que la resistencia de 4k7 esté correcta. El tema viene por si trabaja en alta fcia. Ahí es cuándo se necesita una baja resistencia para apagar rápidamente al MOSFET.
La carga es inductiva?
Recuerda amortiguar con algún diodo volante o red RC.


sebsjata dijo:


> Tienes el MOSFET al revés, de resto creo que está bien.
> La resistencia de 4.7k está muy elevada, colócale 10 Ohm o menos, no hace falta realmente.


Si NO se coloca resistencia en el Gate, el diodo zener se incendiará y luego lo seguirá el opto! Ya que estará conectado entre Vdd y GND a través de dicho opto al no haber nada que limite.


----------



## cubiviman (Jul 5, 2020)

La carga va a ser una lámpara LED, por lo que entiendo que la carga será mínimamente inductiva de ahí el no colocar el diodo flyback, aunque no estaría de más.

Va a trabajar únicamente como switch por lo que la velocidad no me importa y dejaré la 4k7 para evitar quemar el opto y el zenner.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

R9 tan alto cómo 4k7 sigue siendo un despropósito !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> R9 tan alto cómo 4k7 sigue siendo un despropósito !


Dosme, calcula la corriente en esa resistencia si el zener fuese de 15V, te da cercano a los 10mA. Por lo que va muy de sobra, para un MOSFET que no trabaja conmutado. Que pasaría si colocas una resistencia de 100ohms? Estaríamos hablando de casi 500mA!
Sucede que estamos acostumbrados a excitar un MOSFET con tensiones óptimas de Gate, es por eso que las resistencias son muy bajas. Pero acá hay en juego 60V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

Seee , ahora lo hago , ese zener creo es de 24V 0,5W


> 7,6 mA para el opto <

El opto se banca 50mA de MÁXIMO


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 5, 2020)

El zener tiene que ser inferior al máximo Vgs del MOSFET, sino habrá problemas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

Si , que por mas que sea de 30V estaría medio justo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2020)

Hola a todos , como de constunbre polarización de transistores tipo BJT (bipolares) y MosFets sigue como un misterio.
O los professores (mestres) NO sapen ensiñar como realmente andam o los alunos NO prestan la debida atencción en las classes.
Muchos pensan que aplicando una tensión en la Base de un transistor NPN y ese cierra como una llave , asi la tensión de Colector aparece en su Emissor , peeeero olvidan ( o nin sapen) que en realidad la tensión de Emisor sienpre  es Vbe (0,7V) menos que la tensión de Base independente de la tensión de Colector.
Transistores MosFet , eses son como Valvulas ( tubos termoionicos) , aparte de no tener filamento y nin andar en altas tenperaturas para puder funcionar eses funcionam basados en tensiones entre Gate y Sourse , pero sin cualquer curriente circulante una ves que las inpedancias son altissimas (megomios) ,pero !OJO! , eso que aclaro aca es solamente para sinales DC , en AC las cosas mudan en mucho una ves que hay capacitancias relativamente elevadas entre Gate y Sourse y esas representan reactancias capacitivas que son como resistencias para AC.
LO circuito proposto arriba (post#28) para funcionar correctamente debe tener un VGS de aproximadamente 15V ( tensión del diodo zener) para cerriar correctamente lo canal Dreno y Sourse.
Ya las curriente en jogo deben sener tal que polarize corretamente ese diodo zener y tanbien que no supere la maxima curriente que lo optoacoplador pueda manejar en su colector.
Otro punto que no pudemos olvidar es que cuando si queda "cortado" ese transistor (del opto) hay 60Voltios en su colector el en relación a su emissor , portanto hay que consultar su hoja de datos tecnicos para saper se eso es permissible.
Si no es nesesario escojer otro optoacoplador mas prolijo para funcionar a contento sin si estropiar.
!Suerte en los desahollos!
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

4N25  Collector emitter breakdown voltage VCEO 70 V


----------

